
Microsoft joins App Store backlash after xCloud game streaming blocked - tentanbass
https://developer-tech.com/news/2020/aug/07/microsoft-app-store-backlash-xcloud-game-streaming/
======
atonse
I am really excited that this is finally a chance to break the tight grip
Apple has had on the App Store.

I say this as someone who enjoys having an iOS device but also knows that
Apple absolutely can allow other app stores in a secure (PKI based) way.
They're just choosing not to do so for monopolistic reasons but talking about
safety.

If we think of the PKI trust chain, and the Apple App Store as a root
authority, there's no reason why ecosystem vendors (like MS, etc) couldn't be
"intermediate CAs", with their own app stores, with strict rules in place for
running one.

~~~
ecf
One reason I love Apple devices is that I can hand one to my parents and they
have a very low chance of screwing it up.

All that goes out the window when you introduce a third party app that can do
whatever it wants to system settings.

This is an honest question, why do you choose to use an Apple device instead
of one that’s more open like Android?

~~~
medhir
I’m not sure why the App Store and third party apps couldn’t just co-exist.

There is nothing preventing your parents from continuing to use Apple’s
sanctioned distribution system even if side-loading were allowed.

Why don’t we flip this question? As a savvy software engineer, I want to use
my phone in whatever way I see fit and accept the risk of using unverified
software. Why am I not allowed to? Oh right, bc Apple wants a cut of any
profits that app developer may receive. The iPhone at this stage is a full
blown computer and should expose capabilities as such.

~~~
ecf
As a savvy software engineer, you should realize how much work it would take
to implement a system to allow secondary stores when it would be of absolutely
no benefit to Apple.

~~~
josephcsible
Less than zero. They go out of their way to keep people from installing apps
from anything but their own App Store.

------
snailmailman
I don’t fully understand apples argument here of “we can’t moderate
everything”

They’ve allowed the Steam Link app on the App Store for a while now. It’s
Remote Desktop to my PC and I can play loads of games through it. That’s
barely any different. Steam made the store functionality less built in, so
it’s harder to buy things, but it’s still game streaming. There are loads of
Remote Desktop apps on iOS already, is the difference that it’s “end users
machine” vs “cloud”? Or that it’s a subscription? I don’t understand.

~~~
panpanna
That answer has been engineered to "make sense" to Random Joe. It is basically
a PR move and has no other merits.

Dont believe me? Have a look at what people are tweeting today.

------
panpanna
This is sad, unlike Stadia (which will probably be abandoned by google without
a real explanation) xCloud is backed by a company that is heavily invested in
gaming and could contribute much to gaming on iOS.

------
cdmckay
Sounds great. I guess since MS is doing this, they will stop collecting the
30% on games for Xbox?

